# grooming table



## Dutchie (Apr 18, 2007)

Not sure if this has been asked.. but any reccomendations on grooming tables? I don't need anything fancy. More looking for a cheap folding one but not too cheap. : ) I need it for a sheltie but have a German Shepherd too I would maybe want to use for ...she's 70 lbs. I was looking to maybe order it online or buy a used one. 

thanks.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

The best deals are at Petedge, Ryans Pet Supplies, Groomers Choice, or The Dog. You will find a variety of tables that will fit your needs, at good prices.


----------



## Dutchie (Apr 18, 2007)

thanks so much .. I'm going to check those out now


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I have small dogs but I got a baby changing table at a garage sale. It works great, has lots of drawers for grooming supplies and is a perfect heighth for clipping and grooming and only cost me $5.00.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Kyllobernese said:


> I have small dogs but I got a baby changing table at a garage sale. It works great, has lots of drawers for grooming supplies and is a perfect heighth for clipping and grooming and only cost me $5.00.


Wow I like that idea!!!


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

I don't think a baby changing table is going to work for a 70 lb dog.


----------



## TheDogLuver90 (Sep 7, 2008)

ahh, this might b a good plce for me to ask this, Does anyone have a CHEAP table i can get? Or even ideas to make one?  thnk u!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

If you have a crate, you can get a piece of plywood and cover it with a non-slippery covering, and put it over the top of the crate. They make "table tops" for that very purpose. That would be about the cheapest/safest route for a larger dog anyway. You can order pretty cheap folding tables thru Ryanspetsupply.com, petedge.com, etc.


----------

